# Deer Creek Challenge



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

Has anyone ridden the Deer Creek Challenge 100 mile route? I'm interested in doing it but was wondering about the "fun factor"- good scenery, etc, etc. The climbing amount is a definite turn on.


----------



## stlutz (Jan 6, 2005)

It depends on where you're from to an extent. I ride those roads a lot and enjoy them very much. The scenery is wonderful, though not spectacular (foothills vs. high mts.). As with all centuries around here, I think they've inflated the amount of vertical that the ride has by a fair amount.


----------



## Roadiedvm (Apr 29, 2007)

I did the DCC yesterday. It was more difficult than the Triple Bypass that I've ridden the past three years. The final climb of 2000 ft at 86 miles with some 15% sections was hard! I agree the vertical gain may have been overstated but I still registered about 11,500 feet on my Garmin which tends to understate measured climbs and in any case is a lot of climbing for 100 (107) miles. 
This was the best organized century I've ridden which is impressive considering it was the first year for it. Very scenic too which helps when you're looking for something to take your mind off how far you have to go to the top of a climb.


----------



## Chris Keller (May 19, 2008)

Yep, I agree with Roadiedvm...it was the most difficult ride I've done in a long time. I've done the Triple twice but this was much harder. The rest stops were great with 'bike stands/bars' to park your bike instead of laying it on the ground. I especially liked that you had to get ALL of the checkpoint stamps before you could get a "Deer Creek Challenge Century" jersey. You had to earn it instead of being given a jersey and only make it over the first climb...I had a buddy that did that on the Triple...the first time he only made the first climb...barely and the second time he never started. 

The only downside to this ride...it was a bit pricey and the jersey was extra.


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

For being a first year ride, the organization was pretty damn good. Aid stations were great, signage was good. The last climb definitely put me in a spot of bother. There were parts of the ride where we were the only ones on the road- a nice change from the Triple zoo. I may retire the Triple and do this one from now on.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you guys see an evidence of the tacks that were supposedly on the road?


----------



## AkbarnJeff (May 31, 2005)

We didn't see any or hear of any on the century route. Sadly I wouldn't be surprised if that did happen, like at the Triple a few years back.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

AkbarnJeff said:


> We didn't see any or hear of any on the century route. Sadly I wouldn't be surprised if that did happen, like at the Triple a few years back.


There was an article in the Denver Post saying they were on the road. I have encountered tacks going up High Drive. I think the loco locals don't like us up there.


----------

